# Well gotta say I like this....



## lazyazz (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, I think this forum is fantastic. And populated by people  mostly
in my own backyard... how cool is that..!!
I have a mig & plasma & gas torch in my garage, but for the most part they
are just around for other people to use when I need help.
I've always promised myself, I'd really learn to use them myself and that time has come.

So very new to metalworking and that means I'm always looking for resources / knowledge 
re: metal , tools, processes, etc. 
The internet is great, but as we all have found mostly dominated by locales outside Canada.

I am new to any sort of metalworking so everyday, everything is a new experience.
Mostly want to achieve some degree of efficiency in welding, cutting so I can move
more on to building and creating. I like metal in Art & Furniture , so that is something
I'm drawn to and there is also the remote possibility of building something usefull..!!
(now I'm just getting crazy....)

Looking forward to the site..

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome aboard.

You'll find that you're in like minded company.

Be sure to post what you're working on in that section of the forum.

JW


----------



## lazyazz (Feb 3, 2017)

lazyazz said:


> Hi, I think this forum is fantastic. And populated by people  mostly
> in my own backyard... how cool is that..!!
> I have a mig & plasma & gas torch in my garage, but for the most part they
> are just around for other people to use when I need help.
> ...




Thanks and will do, most of my time consists of practice and a lot of scrap metal
being generated for now. But def will post pics..

Thanks again.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2017)

lazyazz said:


> Thanks and will do, most of my time consists of practice and a lot of scrap metal
> being generated for now. But def will post pics..
> 
> Thanks again.


Hah, I'm currently in a tig welding course at Sait. If I remember on Tuesday, I'll take a few pictures of their scrap "bins" for you, makes me feel like I've hardly wasted any metal in my life.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 4, 2017)

What did it cost you for the tig course is it a couple day thing for hobbiests or the full blown deal?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 4, 2017)

$575, I think it was 30 hours over 5 weeks, two nights per week. (That part I know for sure. Lol)

So far so good. Obviously it isnt an apprenticeship or anything, but nice to have someone who knows what they're doing critique your work.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 5, 2017)

Thats not bad I'll look into it when the warmer weather gets here so is that on inverter / transformer machine or both? I haven't got the garage insulated yet so no welding has been atempted for a couple of months.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 9, 2017)

lazyazz said:


> Hi, I think this forum is fantastic. And populated by people  mostly
> in my own backyard... how cool is that..!!
> I like metal in Art & Furniture , so that is something
> I'm drawn to and there is also the remote possibility of building something usefull..!!
> (now I'm just getting crazy....)



Welcome aboard. I like the furniture and art angle too. I'm more on the fabrication side than the machining side of things as I don't have the patience that others have. I like to see the raw materials bend and twist into something cool looking. And when people mix it with other materials, such as wood, I think it looks magical. My son goes to SAIT, and I hadn't been on the campus in 10 or more years until recently. I met him up there and took him for lunch after he showed me around. Some of the new buildings with the combination of laminated wood beams and steel structure was beautiful to me. I really need a woodworking friend with a steam box...it would be cool to mix both bent materials. Wait...a feel a project coming on 

Thanks for signing up. Don't be afraid to ask questions...lots of great resources here.

Here's some furniture I recently did: https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/just-some-coffee-tables.461/


----------

